# NADAC agility with the "freight train" aka Lars



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Lars had an Ocean-free agility day for the first time in probably over a year. We just did a couple of classes because he's a little rusty since we've been focusing more on Utility Obedience. We had a nice run and Q in Elite Touch and Go which we did get on video. 






We had another Q in Elite tunnelers and that puts us at one Q away from our Superior Elite Tunnelers title. I got lost in a big Elite regular course and Elite weavers we didn't make time because of a couple of little bobbles due to not practicing. 

He enjoyed his day with me and just me very much. He was a good boy and held some short start lines and we weren't battling each other for who was in charge. It was a nice and fun day. From here on out...I won't run them both on the same day.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm glad you had a good day! I was following your agility thread although I don't do agility so I had nothing to contribute.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Yay, what a great run!! Glad he held his start lines today! Even though they weren't long stays, every building block helps.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Way to go Lars! If nothing else, it's great to hear you both had fun and weren't at odds.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We did have a good day and I'm very glad. 

I had a HUGE agility training revelation over the past week as I have been starting to see some things that Lars is notorious for creeping into Ocean's agility career. As my trainer/friend pointed out...it's the same issue but with very different dogs. That's a hole in my foundation training with both dogs....I never really did much flatwork/circle work/shadow handling (whatever you call it in your world) with either. When we were starting out...I did some just for a couple of weeks where we were running in a circle with maybe a front cross thrown in and that was it. Because I didn't know better...I didn't know that is how you teach a dog to decelerate and where the true understanding of handling comes from. Since Ocean had so much handler focus up until just recently...I didn't think we needed it. DUH! I found a great article about it in an old Clean Run magazine...and I was like "OMG....I'm an idiot." I found a book on just Flatwork and have it ordered. 

So, I am planning to go back to some basics and fix this training hole in Ocean before it becomes a canyon like in Lars' agility work. I am actually going to attempt to retrain Lars with all of this flatwork, handling with low jumps, and etc., I'm going to do with Ocean. I want to see if I can retrain him to run with me...I figure, what do I have to lose, right??


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

It sounds like you have a plan and, if you're anything like me, even just having a plan makes me feel better. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm sure just having a plan of attack made this weekend better for me and running with Lars. I will be that cautionary tale of what blowing off flatwork does to your agility dogs. 

Those who are curious...here's the book I ordered: http://cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=1213


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats! I need to step up my flatwork especially with Summer. Wish we had more NADAC here. I've never been to one of their trials yet. I'd live o go see how it all works.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

The thing I didn't realize too is that flat work doesn't stop when your dog is "trained"...it's (and including jump grids) something that needs to be revisited on a regular basis to remind dogs of the basics. I'm going to use flat work as a warm up exercise for my more advanced training at home once I get foundations in place and where they should have been all along. I have to get better about working on maintaining skills instead of worrying about trialing. Bad Handler...BAD!

I'm editing to add...I've watched that video a bunch of times since yesterday and have been studying Lars' placement in relation to me. He and I goofed around with some flatwork on Saturday like decelerating and just running with me with no obstacles. That run....he's not racing me and he is staying next to me. I had to really move to get myself in place for that front cross but he didn't go charging ahead of me. I don't know if that's a coincidence or not...but I like it.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Love to watch your boys in action. The flatwork book you ordered was written by a local trainer here in the Burg.


----------

